# Mikrogeophagus ramirezi - Yes another Ram question



## Brett_Fishman (Jun 14, 2005)

I purchased 5 blue rams about 5 days ago. They all appear to be doing fine except one thing, when they eat they do not appear to swallow. Instead they take the food into their mouths chew rapidily and spit it back out. I'm a bit concerned that they are not actually eating. When food enters the tank they are extremely active, attacking it quickly; they are in no way shy. 
Although, on a positive note, I did notice is that most of the Rams are pooing and it isn't clear, so they must be getting some nutrients.

I've tried the following food with the same results: Frozen Bloodworms (they appear to like these alot), Frozen Brineshrimp (seemed uninterested), Flake and Algae waffers. 

I've read a few websites about Rams and even saw a post with my exact problem on another board, but no one repsonded. Does anyone have some suggestions?

Thanks!


----------

